# Angeln in der Leine in Hannover



## Angeltante (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Mein Freund und ich würden gerne in diesem Jahr öfter mal in der Leine in Hannover angeln, haben aber noch nicht den idealen Platz gefunden! Im letzten Jahr haben wir an mehreren Stellen (Stöcken) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Strömung so stark war, dass wir ständig "Hänger" hatten und jede Menge Blei und Haken verloren haben. Da konnte ja niemand anbeißen! Hat jemand von Euch einen guten Tipp für uns, wo man in der Leine gut angeln kann und nicht allzuviel Materialverlust hat?

LG
Kerstin


----------



## lindenerspezial (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Leine in Hannover*

Hallo,
ich habe letztes Jahr in Hannover an der leine geangelt! Kann ja mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten:

Von März bis Mai habe ich hauptsächlich zwischen Herrenhausen und Limmer (einige km vor dem Klärwerk) geangelt. Dort sind viele Kurven und dementsprechen auch ruhige Stellen. Wenn ihr dort vor die Strömungskante werft, könnt ihr locker angeln, ohne ständig Hänger zu haben. Ich habe entweder 45g-Futterkörbe oder Grundbleie zwischen 70 und 90 Gramm benutzt. An dieser Stelle habe ich etliche Gründlinge und einige Barben und andere Friedfische gefangen. Und, was mir auch wichtig war - ich hatte (in der Grostadt nicht so einfach) meine Ruhe!

Ab Anfang April habe ich die Leine auf Höhe der Ricklinger Teiche mal angetestet. Auch dort gilt, erstmal ruhige Stellen zu suchen, wobei der Fluß dort recht breit ist und auch viele Möglichkeiten bietet. Gefangen habe ich hier einige Bachforellen bis 45cm, alle auf Tauwurm. Allerdings habe ich hier nur ca. 4 Wochen intensiv geangelt und bin später höchstens mal zum blinkern dortgewesen. Dabei fing ich nur einige Barsche und ein Hecht ist leider ausgeschlitzt. Leider ist hier am Wochenende immer relativ viel Publikumsverkehr, unter der Woche hält es sich sehr in Grenzen.

Eine andere Stelle, an der ich im Sommer geangelt habe, ist zwar nicht direkt die Leine, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal ein paar Sätze dazu. Und zwar war das in der Ihme Höhe Steigertahlstr./Linden. Da kann man fast direkt am Wasser parken und die Ihme ist dort sehr breit, flach und ruhig. Auf einigen Metern befindet sich eine von etwa 5 Meterb breite Sandbank. Da habe ich einige untermaßige Zander und ein paar Barsche gefangen. Zudem war ich oft an der Ihme blinkern. Bin dabei von der Brücke am Capitol/Ihmezentrum bis zum Westschnellweg und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück. Dort haben viele, leider immer zu kleine, kleine gebissen und viele viele Barsche.

Viele Grüße


----------

